# Metal Free brushes



## PJS

Just a quick update on these superb wheel brushes.
In another thread, I intimated they were due round about nowish - unfortunately I was a little premature (not for the first time sadly, but that was many many years ago - I've got it under control now!), and it's likely to be mid-August before they are rolling off the production line.
So, for those of you with them, looking to replace them, you'll have to persevere for another month.


----------



## blr123

Any links, pics & prices?

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S

I was going to ask you about this, how do you know? Who will be the UK importer? Price? etc.


----------



## PJS

Spoke with the manufacturer yesterday.
Prices are still to be confirmed by them, but I suspect (hope?) they'll be similar to before - £40 for the set of 3 I think it was.
Put the thought into their head about a specific sized/shaped lugnut brush as well.
Awaiting pics showing all three sizes, but if hardy comes to hardy, I can always photo of mine.


----------



## Bigpikle

these would be very good to get hold off


----------



## Eliot Ness

PJS said:


> Spoke with the manufacturer yesterday.........


Any further updates on the brushes?


----------



## Jakedoodles

If anyone hasn't bought these and can, take the opportunity. I would never use anything else now. I've had mine for about a year if memory serves me right and they are as good as new.


----------



## Eliot Ness

Wonderdetail said:


> If anyone hasn't bought these and can, take the opportunity..........


I think a lot of us would buy a set if there was someone selling them that we knew about.


----------



## PJS

Spoke with them a couple of weeks back - putting together the machine that produces them.
As I've heard nothing further to date, I can only presume they're still fine tuning things, although I did mention about the metallic grey handle looking a bit more worth the money being asked.
So, I don't know anything more than the machine was in the process of slowly being pieced together.
As soon as I know anything further, you'll be next to know too.
Hopefully not much longer now.


----------



## Sandy-m2

any update on these..... hoping!


----------



## Brian N

Bump. Any new info on these?


----------



## PJS

Funny you should ask - spoke with the company last night chasing them up on it, and it's looking more promising now.
Without going into a whole load of detail, various things have got in the way of them actually delivering on the September timeframe last year.
I would be reasonably confident late March/early April is likely.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Soon as these come out i'll be ordering several sets, the are the absolute nuts.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Brian N

PJS said:


> Funny you should ask - spoke with the company last night chasing them up on it, and it's looking more promising now.
> Without going into a whole load of detail, various things have got in the way of them actually delivering on the September timeframe last year.
> I would be reasonably confident late March/early April is likely.


Great keep us posted! I think I would buy a few sets myself.


----------



## Sid

wow, you guys are getting excited! ...makes me interested.
I take it these will be waaaaaaay better than just using a lambswool wash mitt with car shampoo on your rims?


----------



## Neil_S

Sid said:


> wow, you guys are getting excited! ...makes me interested.
> I take it these will be waaaaaaay better than just using a lambswool wash mitt with car shampoo on your rims?


If you can access the rear of your rims with a mitt that is perfect, otherwise these brushes are good.


----------



## Sid

Neil_S said:


> If you can access the rear of your rims with a mitt that is perfect, otherwise these brushes are good.


I have two sets of rims... the winter ones (which have actually stayed on my car for the whole year as I got lazy!) will probably require the brush then.
BMW MV1 Sport spoke alloys.

The ACS Racing Split Rim's can be done with the wash mitt.

Will keep an eye out for when these brushes are available!

Cheers


----------



## Sid

Are these brushes better than the EZ detail brush?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html

cheers


----------



## PJS

Having only used the EZ briefly, I can honestly say it seemed just alright.
The Metal Free brushes for me personally, are in another league entirely.


----------



## Sid

PJS said:


> Having only used the EZ briefly, I can honestly say it seemed just alright.
> The Metal Free brushes for me personally, are in another league entirely.


Great, I'll hold fire until they are available then!!


----------



## Bigpikle

look forward to seeing these come to market


----------



## N8KOW

I cannot wait, keep us informed!


----------



## Mark M

They will be bought!


----------



## Antbunt

I want a couple of sets to


----------



## ads2k

Any more news on these ??


----------



## DE 1981

a good few sets are going to be purchased


----------



## Silva1

Bumpage 
Been waiting years on these :lol: about time someone got their finger out


----------



## Sandy-m2

Perhaps we could start a list of who wants a set

1.Sandy-m2


----------



## badly_dubbed

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed


----------



## prodicalrookie

yep im in there


----------



## badly_dubbed

fixed:

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie


----------



## PJS

Sent them the link to this thread - hoping that'll spur them on a bit more to get a run done very soon.


----------



## Silva1

Can we order more than 2 :lol:

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1


----------



## PJS

You can order as many sets as your wife/mother/boyfriend will let you buy with your allowance money!
Would make excellent Xmas gifts for the family, etc. :lol:


----------



## Antbunt

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2


----------



## HalfordsShopper

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper


----------



## Silva1

PJS said:


> You can order as many sets as your wife/mother/boyfriend will let you buy with your allowance money!
> Would make excellent Xmas gifts for the family, etc. :lol:


I'll get a few 
Free bumpage


----------



## daz4311

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets


----------



## NKS

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS


----------



## Sid

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid


----------



## minimadgriff

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff


they look awesome! sooner the better imo!


----------



## HC1001

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001


----------



## Brian N

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)


----------



## Silva1

Any updates bryan ?


----------



## minimadgriff

i REALLY WANT these! got my wheels coming back this week and want something super soft for them.


----------



## daz4311

im so want these now.....hurry up please


----------



## Deano_2104

1.Sandy-m2
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104


----------



## Sandy-m2

1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104


----------



## T1NY W

1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104
14: T1NY W

Tiny


----------



## BEADING SHINY

1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104
14: T1NY W
15: BEADING SHINY x2 sets


----------



## johnnybond

1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104
14: T1NY W
15: BEADING SHINY x2 sets 
16: johnnybond


----------



## Planet Man

Not sure what is happening here? Are we signing up in the hope that these are going to be manufactured or is this a serious group buy????

If it is a serious proposition count me in:thumb: I will have at least one set.


----------



## PJS

Oh they will be manufactured - it's just a question of how soon?
The above is a bit of pre-empting on each member's behalf.
That the manufacturer has this thread sent to them by e-mail, will hopefully spur them on to get a batch done - the machine has been built, but there's only one person who can operate it thus far, and there's a bit of an art to making each brush.
So, it's all a case of teething problems being ironed out, etc.


----------



## Planet Man

OK cheers for that. Well if they make it and the teething problems are sorted I will purchase some.:thumb:

Hope they QC them before sending them out into the market:thumb:


----------



## PJS

I have no qualms that they will be thoroughly QC'd before releasing them into the wild.


----------



## Silva1

Well am fourth on the list so you lot keep your mitts off 

Thanks for the update :thumb:
Hopefully we see them in the near future


----------



## Neil_S

Are these to be sold through the Polishing company again?


----------



## vindaloo

1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104
14: T1NY W
15: BEADING SHINY x2 sets 
16: johnnybond
17: vindaloo


----------



## Antbunt

Any news yet???


----------



## PJS

Neil_S said:


> Are these to be sold through the Polishing company again?


Dunno what Mike's got planned, if anything. He's got the Stick things now, so maybe not.



Antbunt said:


> Any news yet???


Hoping for a mid-April release, so try to remain patient.
They, you, and I, would rather they were 100% spot on and late, than 90% and tomorrow, with the inevitable cries of "rubbish, useless", etc.
We've waited this long now, another few more weeks isn't going to matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Antbunt

Are we still on for mid April???


----------



## Epoch

Antbunt said:


> Are we still on for mid April???


No news is good news (unless it's a post about Wax it lol)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Well Lidl are selling swissvax type brushes at £2 a pack, they are the plastic headed type. I'm not waiting for these anymore.


----------



## DE 1981

vindaloo said:


> 1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
> 2.badly_dubbed
> 3.prodicalrookie
> 4.Silva1
> 5.Antbunt +2
> 6.HalfordsShopper
> 7.daz4311 x2 sets
> 8. NKS
> 9. Sid
> 10 minimadgriff
> 11. HC1001
> 12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
> 13.Deano_2104
> 14: T1NY W
> 15: BEADING SHINY x2 sets
> 16: johnnybond
> 17: vindaloo


18. GavB x2 please


----------



## minimadgriff

bttt


----------



## PJS

Epoch said:


> No news is good news (unless it's a post about Wax it lol)


:lol:
You're a bad man Jon!

Let's keep from making this like the wookie's thread(s) - don't work yourselves up into a frenzy, just be thankful they're coming back to market at all.
Anything else is a bonus - namely timeframe.

As soon as I've heard anything, I'll say so on here, and if you're all subscribed to the thread, you'll be notified.


----------



## T1NY W

Originally Posted by vindaloo View Post
1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104
14:
15: BEADING SHINY x2 sets
16: johnnybond
17: vindaloo
18. GavB x2 please


Removed myself from the list, these took far to long to arrive, and I've source some elsewhere now

Thanks anyway
Tiny


----------



## Antbunt

not long now ???????


----------



## minimadgriff

bttt


----------



## JohnZ3MC

1.Sandy-m2 x2 sets
2.badly_dubbed
3.prodicalrookie
4.Silva1
5.Antbunt +2
6.HalfordsShopper
7.daz4311 x2 sets
8. NKS
9. Sid
10 minimadgriff
11. HC1001
12. Brian N x2 sets (to the states please)
13.Deano_2104
14: BEADING SHINY x2 sets 
15: johnnybond
16: vindaloo
17: GavB x2 please
18. JohnZ3MC

Gotta get in on this list, I missed out on the Wookie list.
-John C.


----------



## ryangt

clean and shiney used to sell them


----------



## Chris_4536

Clean & Shiney _used_ to be great!

...Oh and I'd have a set when they get released please


----------



## Antbunt

PJS said:


> Funny you should ask - spoke with the company last night chasing them up on it, and it's looking more promising now.
> Without going into a whole load of detail, various things have got in the way of them actually delivering on the September timeframe last year.
> I would be reasonably confident late March/early April is likely.


?????:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

yep anymore news. we are approaching the end of april now  they can sell over 40 sets right away! surley that should make them pull there finger out?


----------



## PJS

Guys, I'm as frustrated as you all are - I want the 2 smaller sized brushes to go with the large one they sent me a while back, which was one of the originals.
There's been a few delays for one reason and another, but the truth of the matter is there's only one person who can work the machine, and a bit of knack to actually making the brush into its end form.
I've only reiterated what I was told at the time, and thought e-mailing them this thread might have geed them up, but it hasn't since they're aware there are plenty Stateside who're after these brushes too.

Even though it's not my fault, I should apologise for having got your hopes up prematurely - mine were raised just as much as well - and ask you forget about them until such time as I post up again with a confirmation that they are now being produced and officially available from stock.

Sorry!


----------



## Antbunt

Hey not your fault. they cant want the money that much then.


----------



## willj

seems to me that this is the perfect opportunity for someone to look into producing their own metal-free brush...


----------



## PJS

Aside from the worldwide patent issue, the sourcing of the material (one supplier?), and the machine itself, unless you were churning out 000's, it wouldn't pay for itself or the operator's time, nor all the other overheads.
We'll just have to sit tight until they are made, and make do with what we're currently using or alternative(s).


----------



## willj

PJS said:


> Aside from the worldwide patent issue, the sourcing of the material (one supplier?), and the machine itself, unless you were churning out 000's, it wouldn't pay for itself or the operator's time, nor all the other overheads.
> We'll just have to sit tight until they are made, and make do with what we're currently using or alternative(s).


So long as you dont copy the existing patent I dont see an issue. After all, non-metal brushes have been around in various forms for donkeys years. I'm sure if someone wanted to expend a little time/effort (if they saw a market) then it could be a possibility. Personally, if it were me I'd want to aim at the commercial domestic market first. But if the product worked equally well for car enthusiasts, all the better :thumb:


----------



## Antbunt

Dare i ask if anything has happened????


----------



## Antbunt

:wall::wall:


Antbunt said:


> Dare i ask if anything has happened????


----------



## minimadgriff

really want these!


----------



## Antbunt

still nothing then?????


----------



## Antbunt

Heloooooo 2 month late. Any news????


----------



## minimadgriff

bttt


----------



## Epoch

PJS said:


> Guys, I'm as frustrated as you all are - I want the 2 smaller sized brushes to go with the large one they sent me a while back, which was one of the originals.
> There's been a few delays for one reason and another, but the truth of the matter is there's only one person who can work the machine, and a bit of knack to actually making the brush into its end form.
> I've only reiterated what I was told at the time, and thought e-mailing them this thread might have geed them up, but it hasn't since they're aware there are plenty Stateside who're after these brushes too.
> 
> Even though it's not my fault, I should apologise for having got your hopes up prematurely - mine were raised just as much as well - *and ask you forget about them until such time as I post up again with a confirmation that they are now being produced and officially available from stock.*
> 
> Sorry!


:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

aNY UPDATE ON THIS?


----------



## PJS

Yes, and no.
Yes, I got an e-mail a few weeks ago saying they were in production now.
No - after enquiring about the sizes and prices, they've only done the one size, and I'm not sure what that was. So I advised them they'd be best to stockpile for a couple of weeks, and get a full set (as before) organised before announcing they were back on the market again.
That's the last I've heard, and I'm awaiting a reply to say they're properly ready to launch them once again.

Being honest, I'd say another 4-6 weeks at the VERY earliest, but obviously I'm hoping for something sooner.
I haven't forgotten, and I will keep you all abreast of when that time comes, but there's no point winding yourselves up into a frenzy just yet.
Save that energy for something more useful.


----------



## minimadgriff

I still really want these, so im still in. Thanks for the update. At least there is still light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Antbunt

Almost gave up on them


----------



## Antbunt

Any news????


----------



## matt_r

^^^^^^ ???


----------



## notsosmall

Given up on these

been using these and there great

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200393131410&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## matt_r

Cheers mate, already got a set of these and agree with you they are very good brushes, but was after some of the long Metal free ones to do the backs of the wheels.


----------



## PJS

Would seem my last e-mail has been overlooked or junk filtered - a quick call has just confirmed things are up and running.
Sizes are 1", 1.5", and 2", but I've got them pricing up a 3" (these are all diameter not length!), as that is definitely a useful size to have for those with larger spacing between the spokes, getting the inner rim done, and the back of the spokes.
Smaller ones come in useful for around the caliper area, saving having to move the car back and forth.
Should have an idea on prices by Wednesday.


----------



## big ben

well if these get made, shipped, a price and delivered i will have a set :lol:


----------



## Antbunt

woooo hooo :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

excellent! thanks for the update! Can't wait for these!


----------



## -Kev-

notsosmall said:


> Given up on these
> 
> been using these and there great
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200393131410&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


yep, same as the envy brushes i use - 5 different sizes for about £8 iirc


----------



## Russ and his BM

big ben said:


> well if these get made, shipped, a price and delivered i will have a set :lol:


If these get made, shipped, a price and delivered I will eat my hat!:lol:


----------



## PJS

Hope you've plenty of Reggae Reggae sauce to go with that hat of yours - you'll need something to make it tasty while you're chomping on it!!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Just let me know when I need to lay the table then!


----------



## PJS

:lol:
Knife and fork at the ready then?

<ainsley harriott>

3....2....1....ooh, what's he like? Eh ladies?

</ainsley harriott>


----------



## Russ and his BM

PJS said:


> Would seem my last e-mail has been overlooked or junk filtered - a quick call has just confirmed things are up and running.
> Sizes are 1", 1.5", and 2", but I've got them pricing up a 3" (these are all diameter not length!), as that is definitely a useful size to have for those with larger spacing between the spokes, getting the inner rim done, and the back of the spokes.
> Smaller ones come in useful for around the caliper area, saving having to move the car back and forth.
> Should have an idea on prices by Wednesday.


Prices should be out soon then (ie today?). Just in time - I am starving


----------



## Antbunt

Is it friday Already??? They must be so desperate to start selling these brushes


----------



## PJS

Have the prices, but have just thought of a bit of an idea regarding the brushes, so I'm hanging fire just a little longer to see what the outcome of that is first.
So, keep that bottle of Reggae Reggae handy, but don't open it just yet!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Roger that!


----------



## philyoung531

:doublesho Antisipation is killing me.....


PJS said:


> Have the prices, but have just thought of a bit of an idea regarding the brushes, so I'm hanging fire just a little longer to see what the outcome of that is first.
> So, keep that bottle of Reggae Reggae handy, but don't open it just yet!


----------



## minimadgriff

oooh ooh the excitement!


----------



## Planet Man

PJS said:


> Would seem my last e-mail has been overlooked or junk filtered - a quick call has just confirmed things are up and running.
> Sizes are 1", 1.5", and 2", but I've got them pricing up a 3" (these are all diameter not length!), as that is definitely a useful size to have for those with larger spacing between the spokes, getting the inner rim done, and the back of the spokes.
> Smaller ones come in useful for around the caliper area, saving having to move the car back and forth.
> Should have an idea on prices by Wednesday.


Nice to see these on the horizon at long last:thumb: Great news. I am pleased you never lost faith PJS


----------



## liammc

any updates ?


----------



## PJS

Still waiting to hear back - I suspect my e-mails are being junk filtered.
I'll call them tomorrow and announce things over the weekend.


----------



## daz4311

were finally nearly there !!!!!!!cant wait..........damb im getting sad


----------



## Brian N

any news over the weekend? Thanks


----------



## CliveP

Is this the longest ever story on DW world of 'it'll all happen tomorrow' ? 
_Sorry, couldn't resist...._
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## PJS

It has been a bit of a saga, but we're at the end of the tunnel, about to step into the light.


----------



## ianFRST

wooo :lol:


----------



## maersk

OOOps too late,

fed up waiting, bought alternatives.....................................


----------



## Antbunt

And????


----------



## Brian N

Antbunt said:


> And????


+1 Dying for more information. Seemed like you where on the brink of something.


----------



## Antbunt

yeh the longest April fools lol :lol:


----------



## Russ and his BM

Knife and fork ready to plunge into that hat of mine...


----------



## PJS

Still waiting on a reply - even after a few calls.
Given the time of year, I've shelved it until the New Year, then I'll set up the GB thread for those still interested.
Hopefully between now and then, I'll have heard something from them on my questions.


----------



## Antbunt

Antbunt said:


> yeh the longest April fools lol :lol:


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Neil_S

Do the labour party manufacture these brushes? I can't think of any other body which promises so much yet fails to deliver time after time


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Id be interested in a set of these as i only have 1 set left , from speaking to someone who uses this wheel brush daily it has lasted id say 3 years minimum.
They are made by a strip process and bonding , the wool or whatever you call the fibre is stuck to a long nylon strip then wound around like candy floss on a stick and dries rock hard ,thats why they last so long it is not one solid piece of fluff bonded on. I was talking to someone in Thailand who informed me that he knows a company who could manufacture these if i supplied him an original set but im undecided and will wait and see what happens in this thread. Id be lost wiothout mine , the spokey dokey brushes that spray your face when you use them just dont cut it for me.


----------



## Antbunt

vxrmarc said:


> Id be interested in a set of these as i only have 1 set left , from speaking to someone who uses this wheel brush daily it has lasted id say 3 years minimum.
> They are made by a strip process and bonding , the wool or whatever you call the fibre is stuck to a long nylon strip then wound around like candy floss on a stick and dries rock hard ,thats why they last so long it is not one solid piece of fluff bonded on. I was talking to someone in Thailand who informed me that he knows a company who could manufacture these if i supplied him an original set but im undecided and will wait and see what happens in this thread. Id be lost wiothout mine , the spokey dokey brushes that spray your face when you use them just dont cut it for me.


Hey you have a go at getting them prob end up getting them quicker lol:thumb:


----------



## PJS

Marc, I'll be contacting them next week, and once I know the state of play, I'll be either setting up a GB or washing my hands of them entirely.
I'm absolutely disgusted at the lack of communication, even with numerous calls to try and speak with the ONLY person who can answer my questions, etc.
Why things have changed, I've no idea, but they have, so I'll be giving it one last attempt to get answers before deciding what to do.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Pjs , i have no idea about this and its the first ive seen of it , is this the original company who lost the patency therefore had to stop making them or is this a company who have said they can manufacture some similar , have they given a ballpark figure for these?


----------



## PJS

The current manufacturer bought the machine from the original patenter and manufacturer, who decided he didn't want to do it any more - that was last year. Since then, they've had to get some custom fabrication for it - not sure exactly why or what it was for - and time to train themselves on perfecting the end of the brush.
I've got pricing, but need to ascertain if this is as low as it goes, or is there volume discount, plus thought of something relating to the 4 sizes, which might reduce costs somewhat, and appeal to users.
So, once I've received my answers, I'll be able to take a decision on where things go from here, as far as my involvement is concerned.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I reckon i could crank out 20 sets easily maybe more.


----------



## Blazebro

A year and a half on and still this thread hasn't died.

PJS:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

To be honest i think if its another year its worth the try , this wheel brush will be bought by almost every member on here they are that good.


----------



## PJS

That's the most frustrating part Marc, they ARE the dog's danglies!

Blaze, love the use of the Sith Lord there, maybe I should be using the Force to get my answers. Hmmm.......! :devil:


----------



## Blazebro

vxrmarc said:


> To be honest i think if its another year its worth the try , this wheel brush will be bought by almost every member on here they are that good.


That might very well be the case, but I think I'll be drawing my pension before I see one of these.


----------



## PJS

Will you be 65 this year? :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Jeez I thought this thread had died, been through enough Swissvax brushes to supply them back to him.


----------



## Blazebro

PJS said:


> Will you be 65 this year? :lol:


35 so there's an outside chance.


----------



## Antbunt

Have to say if i had bought the machinery i wouldn't be hanging or messing around. There is the potential to make thousands in one hit. How easy is that ???


----------



## Eliot Ness

As frustrating as the wait has been I'd still like a set, and if it drags out long enough maybe we can use them to clean the spokes on our wheelchairs


----------



## PJS

Blazebro said:


> 35 so there's an outside chance.


The only outside chance of your reaching 65 (at 35), will be on a dual carriage way! :lol:
All other things considered, you might make it to 36 before you see them.
They will be here this year (2010) in some guise, it's just a matter of seeing if what I've in mind is practical and will produce cost savings worth bothering with.



Antbunt said:


> Have to say if i had bought the machinery i wouldn't be hanging or messing around. There is the potential to make thousands in one hit. How easy is that ???


To be fair, there was a big order for the brushes for a medical supply company or something like that, and that took precedence due to the amount involved.
It's only relatively recently I was proactive in contacting them since I'd heard nothing for quite a while, so we could've had them sooner, but then I might not have had the same thought that I'm exploring with them, or trying to when I manage to get a hold of the person that can answer my query.

So, the long and the short of it is, we've waited THIS long, a few more weeks or so won't make much difference.......hopefully!


----------



## Blazebro

PJS said:


> They will be here this year


We've heard that one before.:tumbleweed:


----------



## ianFRST

im actually still gutted i sold my set after just one use (of 1 brush)

so ill certainly take a set, to try again, and then probably buy another set to keep as if it all goes t!ts up again, i can sell the other for mucho profit :lol:


----------



## bjorke

I'm also interested in a set. Any news?


----------



## ant_s

can anyone shed on any light as to why these brushes are so good?


----------



## PJS

Things should be clearly decided by the end of the month, one way or another.


----------



## Blazebro

No need to panic, someones beaten PJS to it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1935332#post1935332


----------



## EastUpperGooner

anyone got a link to the original thread?


----------



## PJS

Blazebro said:


> No need to panic, someones beaten PJS to it


 :lol:


----------



## Antbunt

There nothing like the ones PJS are offering lol. we are just getting older waiting for the things


----------



## minimadgriff

any joy?


----------



## PJS

Yes, somewhat.....
They've now decided to relocate the machine to someone who worked for the original manufacturer, as he can operate it more efficiently - there's a bit of a knack to making them, which only one person where it's at now, can do.
That was due to happen a couple of weeks ago, ready to get things moving by the end of the month, all being well.
The idea I had will be looked at and costed, to see if it actually makes any real difference in unit price, so being realistic, I think around this time next month is possible.


----------



## Brian N

Well I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed. I really have no other choice, because I want these real badly.


----------



## Antbunt

lol yet another month fingers still crossed


----------



## amiller

Cars won't be using wheels by the time these get here! :lol:


Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## Brian N

Antbunt said:


> lol yet another month fingers still crossed


hahaha yup. Lets just hope it's not another year with our fingers crossed. :lol:


----------



## Antbunt

Brian N said:


> hahaha yup. Lets just hope it's not another year with our fingers crossed. :lol:


LOL it will be. The machine has done more milage than my car :tumbleweed:


----------



## Antbunt

Any more news in the elusive pimpernel brushes?????


----------



## ipwn

Funniest thread ever.


----------



## DANthirty

i will take a set if they do get made!!


----------



## Antbunt

DANthirty said:


> i will take a set if they do get made!!


Your hoping l:lol:


----------



## ianFRST

when they do get here, they will be £49.99 per brush  :lol:


----------



## Antbunt

ianFRST said:


> when they do get here, they will be £49.99 per brush  :lol:


Inc 12 month delivery :thumb:


----------



## philyoung531

I'd start making lots of brushes cause when these go live demand will outstip supply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho


----------



## PJS

There's a sizeable non-car related run being done this coming week, and they will make surplus to stockpile, and finally get back to me on my proposal, to see if there's any mileage in it.
We're not the only country extremely patiently waiting for their release - it's been a very, very trying time for everyone over the past 12 months and more.


----------



## philyoung531

Any News:tumbleweed:


----------



## Silva1

Damm, I didnt think this thread would still be going :L:L
I still have first dibs on some, so you lot can your get greasy mitts off 

iirc didnt vxrmarc have a mate who made them?


----------



## Antbunt

One if his Marks posts was this. I was talking to someone in Thailand who informed me that he knows a company who could manufacture these if i supplied him an original set but im undecided and will wait and see what happens in this thread. Id be lost wiothout mine , the spokey dokey brushes that spray your face when you use them just dont cut it for me. I wish he could get them made.


----------



## Blazebro

I think I stand a better chance of flying my car to the moon, than seeing the light of day with these brushes.


----------



## Antbunt

Blazebro said:


> I think I stand a better chance of flying my car to the moon, than seeing the light of day with these brushes.


I like that one.


----------



## Spoony

Blazebro said:


> I think I stand a better chance of flying my car to the moon, than seeing the light of day with these brushes.


Can I come shotgun?


----------



## minimadgriff

any thing else?


----------



## Blazebro

Spoony said:


> Can I come shotgun?


Well I'll need a navigator as I'm crap with directions.


----------



## N8KOW

Still no brushes then?


----------



## ianFRST

soon be a 2 year old thread :lol::lol::lol::doublesho


----------



## Antbunt

ianFRST said:


> soon be a 2 year old thread :lol::lol::lol::doublesho


:lol:


----------



## PJS

I don't know what's going on - I'm getting told one minute they're doing this run for one of their clients, and then nothing.
I'm still hanging on confirmed prices, and the custom idea I've been holding on for an answer of whether it changes the pricing much/enough to be a better option.
Long and the short of it is, I'm farking well hacked off and fed up to the back teeth with the whole damn start-stop nature of it.
So, for the time being chaps, I'm saying nothing more until the point when I've it in writing that they have all 3 sizes made, and sitting in stock!

You've no idea how much I've been wanting to start putting together the group buy, but there's been no point until I'm sure that I'll be in a position to come through with the goods.
If you think your patience has been seriously tested, then we best not compare notes with mine!


----------



## Eliot Ness

Hang in there and hopefully some day we'll see some brushes.

Just curious if anyone has actually visited the location and seen if the machine is actually set-up or just sitting in a corner covered with cobwebs and dust?


----------



## PJS

Oh it's in use okay - one operator, but he used it before, so is able to make them quicker than the CEO was!
Have had a couple of fairly big orders for non-detailing clients, which is part of the delay to getting round to making a stockpile of the 3 sizes.

Just spoken with them, and they are now starting to make them, with 50 sets due by the next week or the week after.
So, group buy thread no running here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2144387


----------



## daz4311

So are we putting our names down here?? Is so I'm in
daz4311


----------



## PJS

Use link above - it's in the correct place.


----------



## ads2k

So are these 'actually' made and of the same quality as the last one's ??

Has anyone used these new one's to confirm the quality and feel of them before we all shell out the proposed £55 for a set.


----------



## Blazebro

£55 pounds for a brush (ok it's 3) to clean the wheels with. Flash do one in Halfords for £3 :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

yea and their utter trash.
i have used these brushes for a long time now , i still have brand new sets not used and would be lost without them.


----------



## ads2k

vxrmarc said:


> yea and their utter trash.
> i have used these brushes for a long time now , i still have brand new sets not used and would be lost without them.


That's what I WANT to hear Marc :thumb:, but I want to know that the sets PJS will start selling are the same one's as you and others have been using for a couple of years.


----------



## grant_evans

vxrmarc said:


> yea and their utter trash.
> i have used these brushes for a long time now , i still have brand new sets not used and would be lost without them.


what makes them so good?


----------



## Blazebro

vxrmarc said:


> yea and their utter trash.
> i have used these brushes for a long time now , i still have brand new sets not used and would be lost without them.


Ok, Kent do one (albeit MF) and if you type 'wool brush' into ebay there's one being sold by a detailer for less than £3.

If you love your wheels that much to spend £55 on brushes just to clean them, fair play. I'd like to know what they offer over and above a Daytona.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

What makes them so good is in the manufacture.
They are wound with high temp glue round and round up the pole so they are impossible to fall apart. Imagine a long piece of string with wool hanging off it , this is wound round like candy floss on a stick to make the head. They are not a ball of wool glued on whch would fall apart.
They have been used with acidic products obviously and after 3 years still going strong but just less of a head than when it started.
When the company went down the pan or whatever the reason was Miracle bought all the stock and i bought a couple of sets , the reason they are good is because i still havent touched my second set so that should say it all.
They have never marked a wheel yet and have the sizes to get behind porsche callipers and ap 6 pots with out damage unlike any other brush...


----------



## Blazebro

It's great that they've lasted 3 years. Are you saying you couldn't get that from a Daytona or a Vikan? I've been using my EZ Detail for over 2 years and I only swapped to the Daytona out of curiosity. I still use it now when I wash the neighbours cars.


----------



## grant_evans

Blazebro said:


> It's great that they've lasted 3 years. Are you saying you couldn't get that from a Daytona or a Vikan? I've been using my EZ Detail for over 2 years and I only swapped to the Daytona out of curiosity. I still use it now when I wash the neighbours cars.


have you not sen all the broken ez brush threads? although i have had mine a while and its still fine.

not sure i can justify £55 on some brushes though.


----------



## grant_evans

vxrmarc said:


> What makes them so good is in the manufacture.
> They are wound with high temp glue round and round up the pole so they are impossible to fall apart. Imagine a long piece of string with wool hanging off it , this is wound round like candy floss on a stick to make the head. They are not a ball of wool glued on whch would fall apart.
> They have been used with acidic products obviously and after 3 years still going strong but just less of a head than when it started.
> When the company went down the pan or whatever the reason was Miracle bought all the stock and i bought a couple of sets , the reason they are good is because i still havent touched my second set so that should say it all.
> They have never marked a wheel yet and have the sizes to get behind porsche callipers and ap 6 pots with out damage unlike any other brush...


thanks for that marc :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

grant_evans said:


> have you not sen all the broken ez brush threads? although i have had mine a while and its still fine.
> 
> not sure i can justify £55 on some brushes though.


Absolutely, it's my second one after the nipple on the end came off. Nothing is totally infallable and I'm quite sure I could if I really tried, break one of these. I could order these, but like you I really can't justify the cost.

The Daytona is also a big improvement over the Detail.


----------



## Alan W

I also have a set of the original brushes and can confirm everything Marc has said about them. :thumb:

They are superb and without equal. 

Alan W


----------



## amiller

I just bought a 2 different Vikans, and the standard and mini EZ!


----------



## PJS

ads2k said:


> That's what I WANT to hear Marc :thumb:, but I want to know that the sets PJS will start selling are the same one's as you and others have been using for a couple of years.


Yes, they are - there's only one machine in the world to make these on, and the process/machine is patented.
So these are not some sort of copy/clone/Chinese knock-off, but the reintroduction of the real McCoy.

Prices are still in flux, so don't fixate on the price mentioned in the GB, I hope to see it below £50, which will be not much different from what it was 2 years ago - and that's with a weaker Sterling/Dollar ratio, and higher shipping costs.

Of course, if it ends up being £60, then I demand you form a lynching mob, light the torches, and sharpen the pitchforks.
But don't come looking for me - I'm not the one setting the price of fuel!
Okay?


----------



## PJS

amiller said:


> I just bought a 2 different Vikans, and the standard and mini EZ!


Never mind, there's always ebay if you can't get a refund! :lol:

:devil:


----------



## amiller

Thanks for getting this together. 

(name added in other thread!)


----------



## graham111

Any updates on the set of brushes as I am interested but need further details from you.
costs
postage
can they be used with acid wheel cleaning chemicals?

Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks
Graham


----------



## adlem

If you go in the group buy section of the forum they're in there. £40 for a set of 3 delivered to a mainland UK address


----------

